# Budweiser Clydesdale Hitch



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Here's one for the animal lovers in general, and horse lovers in particular. I had the chance to see the Budweiser Clydesdale Hitch on 5/20 as one of the teams was on parade locally. I've never had the chance to see them before, and it's not likely they'll be this close again, so I wasn't about to miss this chance. They are truly beautiful horses, and HUGE! Links to pictures and videos are below.

Clicky thingy for Clydesdale pictures

Clicky thingy for Clydesdale videos


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

very cool! thanks for sharing!


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

This one is my favorite shot


----------



## jcamp (Oct 16, 2009)

What awesome creatures----that must have been extremely cool in person.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

They certainly are beautiful animals!!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

The power of a horse is truly breathtaking!

I rode a Budweiser-reject once - - like wrapping your legs (part way) around a barrel. And the "babies" are only a little bit smaller. So glad you got to see them in person!! Thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Beautiful Horses, but, there is nothing like seeing them in person!

Thanks for sharing.


----------

